# Cannondale Touring Bikes Discontinued



## johno1 (Oct 26, 2005)

I was just starting to consider getting a tourer and found that Cannondale has discontinued offering Touring bikes in 2011. These bikes were always highly rated and listed among the top favorites of cycle tourists. 
So ends a line that's been around since the beginning, circa 1983.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Actually that is false. The 2010 model was overstocked and carried into the 2011 model year. They may have sold out at this point, but it doesn't mean the end of an era  There are also Tesoro's in Europe which is the European touring bike of choice.


----------

